# World City Rebus #28



## debodun (Jul 28, 2021)

Guess the city suggested by the graphic:


----------



## debodun (Jul 28, 2021)

bumpity bump


----------



## debodun (Jul 29, 2021)

bump


----------



## tinytn (Jul 29, 2021)

Bagdad ?


----------



## debodun (Jul 29, 2021)

Oh yeah. Now find Rebus #29.


----------



## tinytn (Jul 29, 2021)




----------

